# SMG Clutch Repair / Replacement Issue -- Recalls? Warranty Suggestions?



## Girardian (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a 645i with SMG. Dealer says "time to replace the clutch and flywheel." Car has just over 62K miles.

Looking for info on whether there is an issue with this clutch / recalls / warranty arguments. I am informed that despite CPO and extended maintenance contract, this is "not covered."

Here's the thread -- any suggestions are appreciated, I am *not* pleased by this situation.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4612780#post4612780


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

It`s been common knowledge for years now that any out-of-warranty SMG owner is gonna get *royally* bent over somewhere down the line....it`s called "Caveat Emptor"....


----------



## Melquin (Jul 20, 2008)

Fast Bob said:


> It`s been common knowledge for years now that any out-of-warranty SMG owner is gonna get *royally* bent over somewhere down the line....it`s called "Caveat Emptor"....


+1 
Unfortunately SMG's can easily become money-pits.

As I referred to in your other thread:
http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/CPO/Warranty/NotCovered.aspx Clutches are explicitly not covered under CPO.

Ideally dealers _should _make sure customers well aware of warranty limitations, but regrettably it is usually left up to the buyer's diligence.

Addendum:
Looked at TSBs for the 2004 645ci. Only ones I found are attached with two of them being dealer administrative instructions and the third being for addressing a shift skipping problem.


----------



## Girardian (Aug 21, 2006)

Melquin said:


> +1
> Unfortunately SMG's can easily become money-pits.


What does this mean?

Assuming the first clutch lasted 60K miles, are there other expected issues forthcoming?

This is a $4K+ repair.


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

Clutches, like brake pads, are wearable items and not typically covered under an extended service contract.

Not sure about your maint contract, but you can do a search here to see if it is covered.


----------



## uheenada (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/bmwmaintenanceprogram.aspx
it clearly indicates manual transmission clutch disc is covered under maintenance program.
So, the dealer told you to replace the clutch and flywheel and you have the maintenance program, now dealer must eat their words
and replace the at least the clutch for your for free. And if they tell you flywheel is not covered because it's not listed on the program then
say since replace the clutch required disembly of whole clutch stuff including the flywheel, you'll going to pay for the parts and maybe 1hr of
labor at the most for the extra work. But really, it's not really any extra work at all.

PS Is your clutch slipping? how did the dealer come up with time for replace the clutch and flywheel? I thought they need to take apart the clutch system in order to
physically see the condition of the clutch and that's very time consuming thing to do. I don't think the dealer would do that for any of inspections.


----------

